# My Savannah Kitten.



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is her when she was at the breeders.









First Day home. Pictures aren't that great because I used a picture phone.


























She's a F3 Silver Marble. I still don't have a name for her yet


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:heart

I'll make it easy for you. Call her "Marie's kitty" and ship her off to San Diego! Pronto!  

She's adorable!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No! No! Call her "_Lost My Marbles_", "Marble" for short, and ship her to meeeeee! I'm closer. :wink


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

OK Name her Travler and I can pick her up on my way home since I'm in L'ville visiting my fiancee and on my way to Ohio :lol: 

She is a Beauty!


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was so excited when I got her. It was a long trip up to Illinois. I got lost going to get her.  I got to see one of their servals... Which was bigger than a pitbull! I like the name Roxie. I just got to convince my boyfriend.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Feb 9, 2009)

awww she is lovely!


----------



## Barbara B (Feb 21, 2009)

so sweet... :luv :luv :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's a stunner :luv :luv


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I love her pretty face and her huge ears! It must have been cool to meet one of the servals; I love big cats. 

Thanks for posting her photos!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No convincing necessary, just start calling her Roxie and eventually he will pick it up. Keep in mind, though...we have found that no matter what name we chose to actually name the cat, sometimes a nickname or other name _becomes_ their name.

Silver became Mouse.
Finnian became Marmalade (Marmy).
Fabrette became Squirrely-Jo (Swirly).
LuckyDuck became Duck or Louie.
Curly became Floofy.
Mamma Kitty became Malibu.
Shasta became Sassafrassa or Frazzle.
Shadow, I will call her Sombra, but that is also "shadow" in Spanish.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitty


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't make up my mind for a name. I like Roxie and I thought of another one today. I like Marley, which is a really cute name.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, _oh_, oh! Call her Marley, that is adorable! ...and you can tease her with Marley Marble!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe. Very cute!


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I'm going with Marley...whether he likes it or not lol! :lol:


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I took a couple of pictures of her today in bed with my boyfriend. She wedged herself in between the cover and his legs.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is very pretty. What is her personality like?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the name Marley.


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

She loves to play. Very high energy, but she loves to suckle my collar of my shirt when I hold her while I'm petting her. She's very vocal too!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So it's Marley? She's so incredibly cute......we need to see pictures of her growing up!


----------



## KyGrl810 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll will do that. My neighbor is a photographer b/c I don't have a camera. Use to have one, but it got stolen at a friends house.


----------

